# Platy swimming drunkenly and sitting at the bottom of tank



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 10L filtered and heated tank with two platys. I set off a mini cycle about 2 months ago and have been battling to get the ammonia sorted since then. Every time it goes down it last for a couple of days then hits 0.25 again. At the moment it is 0.25 and I am doing water changes, and about to treat with Prime.

Anyway the problem is one of my platys has suddenly started swimming erratically, sitting at the bottom of the tank and I have just seen it sort of wobble and rock as it tried to swim, a little bit drunk looking. From what I have read this could be a swim bladder problem - does that sound likely? They haven't been overfed, I have been keeping a strict eye on their food because of the ammonia levels. However this particular fish has taken to sitting between the heater and the glass and has got stuck there a few times. I read swim bladder can be caused by injury - could this be the case?

The advice I have seen says to stop feeding for a few days and then feed peas. Is there anything else I can do?

Thanks for your help


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

The amonia thing could likely be due to your tank being so small. I personally keep one betta in a around 8L aquarium (Fluval Spec). The tank is filtered and fully planted and I still get low amonia readings. It is normal as the tank is so small I think. Could be a swim bladder problem, which isn't necessarily caused by overfeeding, But appart from feeding less and trying a thawed frozen pea I wouldn't know anything else. The pea would only work if its a bloated fish, it won't cure a damaged swim bladder


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

The ammonia cycle has to happen to the tank. I tried adding a product called Stability by SeaChem. Its a product that contains bacteria to help establish the good stuff to maintain the water quality. Let it do its thing.


----------

